# Rokamat Sander



## robert seke (Feb 5, 2010)

Has anyone tried the new Rokamat Sander which was introduced into the U.S at the show in Vegas? It is a German-made alternative to the Porter Cable drywall sander. I would like feedback on this new product if anyone has it...


----------



## M T Buckets Painting (Nov 27, 2010)

I guess the sander looks pretty good but, the finishing job they are sanding is the worst that I have ever seen. It looks like a drunk 5 year old finished that rock.


----------



## justadrywallguy (Sep 10, 2010)

Your right looks like a bunch of crackheads finished that house. Wonder how much that setup costs?


----------



## msd (Apr 10, 2011)

that there is ready for a coat of egg shell paint


----------



## Tim0282 (Jan 8, 2008)

I don't have that sander. Didn' think I would like the parts hanging on me. 
Bought this one and have been very happy with it.
http://cgi.ebay.ca/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=130483182441


----------



## justadrywallguy (Sep 10, 2010)

Tim0282 said:


> I don't have that sander. Didn' think I would like the parts hanging on me.
> Bought this one and have been very happy with it.
> http://cgi.ebay.ca/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=130483182441


Thats a good price, and if it holds up:thumbsup:


----------



## Tim0282 (Jan 8, 2008)

It seems well built and I like that you can use it two different lengths.


----------



## fr8train (Jan 20, 2008)

M T Buckets Painting said:


> I guess the sander looks pretty good but, the finishing job they are sanding is the worst that I have ever seen. It looks like a drunk 5 year old finished that rock.
> 
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=YLz4m4Gwyaw


I would like to go on record and say " If you have to sand your tape coat like in this vid, you aren't doing something right!"


----------



## MeatBallDryWall (Jan 9, 2010)

> I guess the sander looks pretty good but, the finishing job they are sanding is the worst that I have ever seen. It looks like a drunk 5 year old finished that rock


LOL I agree :yes:


----------

